# Switching out decorations safe?



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and happy Holidays!

I have two bettas (Starcream/ Thundercracker) in separate 5 gallon fish tanks. I'm the type of person that isn't content on looking at the same center piece decoration. 



*Are my bettas safe* if I switch/ rotate their main decoration once every 4-6 months?
*Am I safe* if I rinse the old decorations with hot water and store them for future use? Can they be re-used again?
Any additional tips that I should be aware of?

Their fake plants will not be replaced due to the beneficial bacteria (BB) they hold. I also have a bottle of Top Fin BB that I use in their weekly water change. Each betta will have their own set of "center piece" decorations. :thankyou:


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah its fine to do that. They may even like the change. Yep just rinse em off for future use. I switch my decor plants and all every once in a while.


----------



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for answering that! That's exactly what I was hoping for. Here are Starscream's and Thundercracker's Christmas presents:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup - I change mine around every so often.

You can change out the plants - the gravel and the filter media is what has the bacteria, the fake plants should be cleaned off regularly as it is. So it's completely safe to change them out if you wish to


----------

